# setting contrast on a digital (Sony VPL-VW1000ES) projector



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Guys,

I just bought a Sony VPL-VW1000 projector. The first thing I always do when I calibrate my projector is make sure the contrast and brightness are set correctly. I always do this by putting up a black clipping test pattern for the brightness and white clipping pattern for the contrast (from the AVS709 disc). I first adjust the brightness and after that the contrast.

For the contrast I raise the contrast level to the point where I can still see 230-234 flash. But I just got a reply in the official VW1000 topic that changing the contrast does not only affect the bright parts of the greyscale but also affects the individual color channels. From what I ve been told the individual color channels will clip BEFORE the white will clip. So am I correct that I need to check the color clipping FIRST and only AFTER that look if the white does not clip?

If I m right with the above, HOW do I exactly check the color clipping (with the AVS709 dics)?


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

Are you even following the 3 rules to setting contrast?

http://www.tlvexp.ca/2012/01/setting-contrast-not-what-you-might-think/

Set contrast correctly first ...

Look for patterns that are like 21 step grayscale patterns ... only r ...g ...b

It's also a good idea to kind of understand what contrast controls are wrt RGB levels. (They are the same thing)

Regards


----------

